
NSA Quietly Awarded a Classified $2.4B Tech Contract with More to Come - us0r
http://www.nextgov.com/cloud-computing/2017/09/nsa-quietly-awarded-classified-24-billion-tech-contract-more-come/140919/
======
mtgx
This means we're going to get more leaks, right? I'm cool with that.

